# Soon To Be Hedgehog Owner Check List!



## rbarile92 (Apr 1, 2011)

Hello everyone!
My name is Rachel and I am posting my checklist on here for a few different reasons.
1. To make sure I have everything I need for my new little hedgie. If not, I hope someone can inform me on what I am missing.
2. So other new hedgehog owners like myself will be able to go off of this if they are stumped.
3. To make myself feel better about everything because I have OCD, and check lists are a MUST.... 

Alright!
So here is what I have for my new hedgie that I will be getting at the end of the week! Granted, I had to downsize from a queen sized bed to a tiny twin so that the little guy or gal will be able to stay in my room. I like my room warm at all times so I figured that would be the best spot in the house. It should be worth it! Anyway, back to the check list!

1. A XLarge Rabbit/Guniea Pig Cage.
2. Fleece Liners for the bottom
3. Snuggle Sack and Hat
4. Igloo with blankets in them
5. Animal Safe Heating Pads for just in case
6. Cat Food ( I am using the same brand that the breeder is using so I went and bought lots of that)
7. Food dish and Water dish, both heavy so there will be no spills
8. Bucket Wheel, litter pan underneath it
9. Hedgehog Nail Trimmers
10. Toothbrush for when he/she needs a bath
11. Heat Lamp with a 100 watt bulb
12. Spare bulb
13. MealWorms
14. Thermostat Reader/ Thermometer
15. Portable Air Heater, use it for my room to keep my room nice and warm
16. Toilet Paper Tubes 

Am I missing anything? If so, please let me know so I can have everything! 
Thanks!
Rachel


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

You sound well prepared. 

What are you going to use to give him or her a standard light cycle?

It might be a good idea to have a hedgie first aid kit too including a syringe etc.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Sounds like you're on the right track, my only question is the heating bulb, is it the kind that gives off light?


----------



## rbarile92 (Apr 1, 2011)

Oops!
I forgot to add the other bulb to my list!
Sorry!
Yes, I have one bulb strictly for the light cycle, and one bulb that is for heat only 
How long should I keep the light one on though?


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I think most people have it on around 12 - 14 hours.

You will want to get some aveeno unscented bath wash and something mild to use on the wheel.


----------



## rbarile92 (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh okay, I thought it was around 10-12 so I was almost right! 

Yup, I got some of thee unscented bath wash! I have one of those sponge things that is connected to a stick that has soap in it. The breeder told me about it so I bought one so I can wash the wheel everyday!


----------

